# Should I Feel Guilty About This Surge?



## sm23 (Feb 21, 2016)

This poor girl worked all day as a cashier at a university dining cafeteria. The first beautiful day, Spring weather and it was Saturday. She got at 2.7 surge I think and cancelled after 4 minutes. I pulled over at this gas station and she got me again at 4.1 surge. Attempting to get a cheaper fare I presume. It was a 10 mile trip and came to $50. I feel bad because she worked all day and as a cashier she's probably making around $10 an hour, if not a little less. Essentially after her taxes and her ride there, she has worked for, close to nothing. 2.7 surge would have been hard on her too. I check the rider app after I drop her off and the area where I picked her up is no longer surging, if she were to wait 15 minutes. Obviously it wasn't my fault, but I feel guilty.


----------



## Tylor (Feb 17, 2016)

I like where your heart is. Don't feel guilty about it. Next time you're in that position and want to help someone out, end the ride a couple miles early to reduce the fare (don't get in an accident though you won't be covered!)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sm23 said:


> This poor girl worked all day as a cashier at a university dining cafeteria. The first beautiful day, Spring weather and it was Saturday. She got at 2.7 surge I think and cancelled after 4 minutes. I pulled over at this gas station and she got me again at 4.1 surge. Attempting to get a cheaper fare I presume. It was a 10 mile trip and came to $50. I feel bad because she worked all day and as a cashier she's probably making around $10 an hour, if not a little less. Essentially after her taxes and her ride there, she has worked for, close to nothing. 2.7 surge would have been hard on her too. I check the rider app after I drop her off and the area where I picked her up is no longer surging, if she were to wait 15 minutes. Obviously it wasn't my fault, but I feel guilty.


Do you think she feels sorry for you when you get paid $3 for a trip?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Nope. They accept the rate. They just want to get home NOW instead of waiting it out and getting home 15 minutes later. That comes with a price. You want VIP right now service, you pay a premium for it.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

If she's in college, she should be smart enough either not to take Uber at that time or take a bus. Just think of it as a real life lesson for her.


----------



## sm23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Tylor said:


> I like where your heart is. Don't feel guilty about it. Next time you're in that position and want to help someone out, end the ride a couple miles early to reduce the fare (don't get in an accident though you won't be covered!)


You would still be covered because uber tells you to cancel the fare if you make an navigation error.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

sm23 said:


> You would still be covered because uber tells you to cancel the fare if you make an navigation error.


Um, no.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Tylor said:


> end the ride a couple miles early to reduce the fare (don't get in an accident though you won't be covered!)


Everyone on this site says this, but my agreement specifically says otherwise.

It says the coverage ends when the rider departs from the vehicle _or _when the trip is ended/cancelled, _whichever is later_.

This may be different depending on your state, idk


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

sm23 said:


> This poor girl worked all day as a cashier at a university dining cafeteria. The first beautiful day, Spring weather and it was Saturday. She got at 2.7 surge I think and cancelled after 4 minutes. I pulled over at this gas station and she got me again at 4.1 surge. Attempting to get a cheaper fare I presume. It was a 10 mile trip and came to $50. I feel bad because she worked all day and as a cashier she's probably making around $10 an hour, if not a little less. Essentially after her taxes and her ride there, she has worked for, close to nothing. 2.7 surge would have been hard on her too. I check the rider app after I drop her off and the area where I picked her up is no longer surging, if she were to wait 15 minutes. Obviously it wasn't my fault, but I feel guilty.


At these uber rates she makes more then you


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

If you really feel bad for her just take some $$ out of your wallet and pay her a refund directly...

That effectively lessens the cost for her since she will be billed for the whole ride at surge and you don't run the risk of running uninsured if you were to simply cancel the trip early but still drive the pax to their destination. 

Oh...just make sure if you do the cash refund thing that she knows what the $$ are for in case she is really an undercover cop who may want to try to bust you for solicitation! ;-O

Andy

PS - Me personally, I would not feel bad about the fare...Pax KNOW what the surge is BEFORE accepting the ride....They can accept OR reject...their choice....Heck, they can even try a cab if they think that would be better for them.


----------



## UberKW (Feb 3, 2016)

Normally yes, but the fact that she agreed to the original surge and cancelled after you spent 4 minutes driving towards her location...that would remove all guilt in my mind. Frankly, I'm not sure why passengers are allowed to cancel free of charge when they just took up your time and mileage.


----------

